# Fatties for tomorrow's Breakfast Q-view



## cinnamonkc (Jul 12, 2008)

I made three fatties for tomorrow's breakfast.  One is really simple for my son:  eggs and potatoes wrapped in sausage.  (He doesn't even want cheese!!)


Then I made one with spinach, herb and garlic cream cheese, 4 cheese blend, sauteed mushrooms, bell pepper, avocado and tomato, wrapped in sausage.

The last one will be wrapped in biscuit dough and baked after I smoke it.  
It's Herb and garlic cream cheese, 4 cheese blend, potato, mushroom and avocado wrapped in sausage.  
After I slice it, I'll put on some white sausage gravy.


----------



## zug (Jul 12, 2008)

Looking good keep us posted


----------



## morkdach (Jul 12, 2008)

hey i smoked 2 naked fatties today one with a new rub i'm working on and one with peppercorns and pepper cracker crums now how does the biscuit dough work out sounds good ta me let us see some pics and taste test


----------



## seboke (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like some fine fatty fixins Karen!  PLEASE show us some Qview of that biscuit fatty - whole, sliced, and plated up with the gravy would be great!


----------



## abelman (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 12, 2008)

I've seen them here with biscuit inside but they really puffed up big, so I tried one a couple of weeks ago where I wrapped the dough around it after smoking.  It worked pretty well.  I'll take pics in the am after I cook the biscuit around it.  I use the large crescent roll dough.  I also want to try wrapping in puff pastry but forgot to buy some today.


----------



## white cloud (Jul 13, 2008)

You gals sure do like your fattys.We sometimes wrap dough around ABT's so I guess it would be ok to place around an already fat discharged fatty. We need Pic's.


----------



## wil (Jul 13, 2008)

Those are some good looking fatties there. Can't wait to see the biscuit covered one. You sure do come up with some interesting fatties Karen!

I'm going to have to try some of those you have posted, today and past posts, they sound great.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 13, 2008)

These look and sound great!  I'm new here and have never had a fatty.  What kind of sausage do you use?  How long do you smoke and at what temp?


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 13, 2008)

I tell ya these fatties are out of control.  Deeeeeeeeelicious loooking.


----------



## cman95 (Jul 13, 2008)

You go girl!! I wish I were there to help scarf those down.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 13, 2008)

Great looking fat, fat fatties my friend!
Puff pastry that is genius!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 13, 2008)

Here are the finished fatties.  

Had a blowout on one and it completely fell apart when I took it out of the smoker.  It still tasted good though!

I love using that garlic and herb cream cheese in the fatties. Not as greasy as regular cheese but has great flavor and texture.  Still use some grated cheese but not as much as before.

Wish I had put more spinach in the one fatty too!  Kind of got lost after it cooked.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 13, 2008)

Here is the biscuit wrapped fella.

It turned out great.  I use the large Pillsbury crescent rolls There are six in a pack.  Two are his bottom and the other four are his top.  Crimp at the seams and throw in a 350 degree oven for 16 minutes.

The leftover dough edges make baby biscuits


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 13, 2008)

Better not see it in the throwdown Sista!!!


----------



## seboke (Jul 13, 2008)

I just ate a bowl of cereal.  Lookin at this is like jamming a fork in my eye!  Great Job Karen!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL...sorry.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks got ta try bisquit wrapped gooooooooooooooooood joooooooooob & qview


----------

